
Go as a Scripting Language - mbreese
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/04/go-scripting-language/
======
mbreese
As much as I like the idea of using Go to write scripts, I can’t see this
catching on. There just seems like there is too much overhead for something
that should support “quick and dirty” programs.

That said, I’m still going to try it :)

